# Milling pics



## Kevin (Apr 18, 2012)

I didn't take many pics don't have time. Did take a few though. The flute blanks are so much prettier than what they seem in the pics. I took them outside thinking natural sunlight would help me take better pics but I still have a lot to learn with this camera. I have a great camera now so I have no excuse I just don't know how to use it well yet. 

[attachment=4423]

[attachment=4424]

[attachment=4425]

Those flute blanks are three feet long and he's only buying 24" so the other 12" will make some great bottle stoppers and pen blanks. 

This next one has a lot of tight striping. Not quilting but saying it has tiger stripes is a fair assessment. Tiger Flame Boxelder. Doesn't roll off the tongue like Tiger Maple but looks a damn sight prettier and I love plain 'ol tiger maple! 

[attachment=4426]

I filled another black walnut vase blank order and will eventually put some of the rest of them for sale here. This was an overseas order and I hope to coax this customer to become a member here. He has access to so many species it isn't funny. He's a importer/exporter but also an avid turner. Funny that he calls me for boring Texas BW but I don't complain. . 

I just dread the day he does join because when he sees Mike's BW I am toast. :i_dunno:

[attachment=4427]


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 18, 2012)

The Flute blanks are beautiful. Almost makes me want to learn to play a flute- but then again the fact that I am half deaf and Kathie says tone deaf(what does she know) ???? The walnut pictures-is it me or the pictures but the inner part seems light???? Funny how different woods and different soils? climate? water???? and then end up ---well-different. Go figure.


----------



## DKMD (Apr 18, 2012)

Looks like you got some great blanks out of that FBE!

I just noticed that you're only about an hour off of I-35, and I'll be making the drive to Waco late this summer for SWAT… If you're finding burls on any of those BE trees, I might have to turn left at Gainesville on my way down(or right on my way back)! You ever allow anyone to drop by and exchange money(my money) for wood(your wood)?


----------



## davidgiul (Apr 18, 2012)

Kevin said:


> I didn't take many pics don't have time. Did take a few though. The flute blanks are so much prettier than what they seem in the pics. I took them outside thinking natural sunlight would help me take better pics but I still have a lot to learn with this camera. I have a great camera now so I have no excuse I just don't know how to use it well yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah huh. Where is my drooly smiley face when I need him? How much for the leftover pieces of the FBE and what size?


----------



## Kevin (Apr 18, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> ... The walnut pictures-is it me or the pictures but the inner part seems light???? ...



Green Mike. Green. Literally. When Walnut is milled "wet" it is one of he few species (only one that I know of actually) that really does have "green" in the really wet parts. The image doesn't convey the color through a camera well even though there is no 'color enhancement' but the light part you're referring to is actually green in color. 

Don't ask me if the phrase "green wood" came from milling BW I don't know. Just another term that has lots of controversy surrounding it and I don't need any more of that.


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks Kevin, Green walnut I have seen sawn Is not green??????????? But hardwoods do not grow wild here-birch does but most are all urban cut trees.


----------



## CodyC (Apr 20, 2012)

Kevin, that curly, flame, Boxelder is some pretty stuff. Those 12" cutoffs are perfect for a 10" pepper mill, too.

Green Walnut is brown, green, gold...really neat stuff. BTW, "green" to me is when no drying has taken place.


----------



## Kalai (Apr 20, 2012)

Wow that is some real nice wood, I wish we had some of that here in Hawaii.
Is it common to look like that with all the red or is the red part hard to find in the logs? Aloha.

Kalai


----------



## davidgiul (Apr 20, 2012)

Kalai said:


> Wow that is some real nice wood, I wish we had some of that here in Hawaii.
> Is it common to look like that with all the red or is the red part hard to find in the logs? Aloha.
> 
> Kalai


Hey Kalai,
You have just stumbled onto the Yoda of Koa addiction. Kevin, you owe me big. If you are wondering how to pronounce Kalai's name it as as follow:Ka-Lye
Dave


----------



## Kevin (Apr 20, 2012)

DKMD said:


> ...
> 
> I just noticed that you're only about an hour off of I-35, and I'll be making the drive to Waco late this summer for SWAT… If you're finding burls on any of those BE trees, I might have to turn left at Gainesville on my way down(or right on my way back)! You ever allow anyone to drop by and exchange money(my money) for wood(your wood)?



Not normally I rarely find actual burl in this wood. I guess I can't have my cake and eat it too. Sure let's keep in touch and a couple weeks before you travel let me know. 



CodyC said:


> Those 12" cutoffs are perfect for a 10" pepper mill, too.



I don't know Cody, if you mean the flute blanks they are 2" square - can you make a pepper mill out of stock that small? 




rbaccus said:


> .. I don't know about yours Kevin being way up north almost out of Texas and all. I rember every wal-nut tree i ever cut being pea green in the heart. Some of my turning buddies started screaming when they saw it.:wacko1:



Yes that's the way our BW is too Bob. But I can't compare it to any other BW I have never milled any from another state. I think those snooty log buyers you were dealing with are affected by their prejudices against the south. Actually it was us southern boys that started the rumors that southern oak and most all southern hardwoods are inferior, just so them yanks wouldn't come down here and steal all out timber. 




Kalai said:


> Wow that is some real nice wood, I wish we had some of that here in Hawaii.
> Is it common to look like that with all the red or is the red part hard to find in the logs? Aloha.
> 
> Kalai



Hi Kalai! I just replied to your introduction. It is not common to find these red streaks like these trees have, but I am sort of like you blessed with some pretty wood. I'd be happy to work a trade with you. I had two sources for your beautiful Hawaiian species but one hgad to get a real job and the other moved to Alaska. Imagine going from Hawaii to Alaska.   

If you want to work a trade let me know. :yes:



davidgiul said:


> Kalai said:
> 
> 
> > Wow that is some real nice wood, I wish we had some of that here in Hawaii.
> ...



So I take it you were instrumental in Kalai's joining. Okay I owe you. I'll make sure to send you something extra special in the box pass.


----------



## Kalai (Apr 21, 2012)

(Yesterday 03:10 AM)Kalai Wrote: 
Wow that is some real nice wood, I wish we had some of that here in Hawaii.
Is it common to look like that with all the red or is the red part hard to find in the logs? Aloha.

Kalai

Hi Kalai! I just replied to your introduction. It is not common to find these red streaks like these trees have, but I am sort of like you blessed with some pretty wood. I'd be happy to work a trade with you. I had two sources for your beautiful Hawaiian species but one hgad to get a real job and the other moved to Alaska. Imagine going from Hawaii to Alaska. 

If you want to work a trade let me know. 

Yes Kevin, I would like to trade, how do we go about that?
Do you want to create a post with some wood or how does this work?
Let me know the size of Koa your looking for, I have a lot of 4/4 and 8/4
I would be interested in some 2x2 stock, is this a hard wood, I was thinking of making a walking stick with it.
Aloha.

Kalai


----------



## Kevin (Apr 21, 2012)

Kalai said:


> ...
> Yes Kevin, I would like to trade, how do we go about that?
> Do you want to create a post with some wood or how does this work?
> Let me know the size of Koa your looking for, I have a lot of 4/4 and 8/4
> ...



It's not a hard wood as to density but it is a hardoow - it's a true maple _acer negundo_. It makes great walking sticks though I had a customer who used to make them. I'll send you a PM - I do believe we should start a new thread because you may be having a lot of interest and other members are going to want to trade with you I bet. Me first though.


----------



## davidgiul (Apr 21, 2012)

Kevin said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


:no dice. more please: Nahnahnah. I want a large flat rate box of FBE 3 x3 x 12 (6) pieces please. Not pro bono of course.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 21, 2012)

davidgiul said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > DKMD said:
> ...



Be glad to David.

Will PM ya later got to get back outside. Sure is a pretty day too. 


:sun_smiley:


----------



## CodyC (Apr 21, 2012)

Kevin said:


> I don't know Cody, if you mean the flute blanks they are 2" square - can you make a pepper mill out of stock that small?



I didn't realize they were only 2". I usually start with a 2 1/2" square blank for pepper/salt mills.


----------



## davidgiul (Apr 21, 2012)

CodyC said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know Cody, if you mean the flute blanks they are 2" square - can you make a pepper mill out of stock that small?
> ...


For a 2.75" peppermill, I like to start with a 3" square blank and hope I can get the thing centered.


----------

